

Sen. Hill proposes legislation to open Martin's Beach - c0w
http://m.hmbreview.com/mobile/news/sen-hill-proposes-legislation-to-open-martin-s-beach/article_9d88f726-8ecf-11e3-8e20-0019bb2963f4.html
Seeking to answer the public-access quandary at Martin’s Beach once and for all, state Sen. Jerry Hill plans to introduce legislation next week that could use the government’s powers of eminent domain to claim a private road to the secluded coastal spot.
The proposed legislation would order the State Lands Commission next year to seek negotiations to purchase the private road from billionaire owner Vinod Khosla. If no deal can be reached by the start of 2016, Hill’s legislation would order the state commission to seize the road from Khosla using its eminent domain privileges.
======
c0w
"Seeking to answer the public-access quandary at Martin’s Beach once and for
all, state Sen. Jerry Hill plans to introduce legislation next week that could
use the government’s powers of eminent domain to claim a private road to the
secluded coastal spot.

The proposed legislation would order the State Lands Commission next year to
seek negotiations to purchase the private road from billionaire owner Vinod
Khosla. If no deal can be reached by the start of 2016, Hill’s legislation
would order the state commission to seize the road from Khosla using its
eminent domain privileges."

